# hi ratio shortening



## sue999999 (Apr 13, 2002)

Hi, has anyone used Bakers Mark brand of hi ratio shortening. If so, is it good quality? thanks.


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

It's Bakemark.
I have Sweetex from Proctor & Gamble.
Isn't Westco part of Bakemark?
What are you using it for?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'd be shocked if there was any real difference from brand to brand with this shortening. It would be splitting hairs...well that is something us bakers do.....


So I hope you'll come back and tell us if you noticed any differences? Please.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

If your using this for direct applications like frosting the difference between brands is dramatic, especially texture and palatability.


----------



## sue999999 (Apr 13, 2002)

Have you ever used this brand? Do you think it's any good? Thanks.


----------

